# ADBA national 100 anniversary



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone going?


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Where is it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ADBA’s 100 year Anniversary ‘Birthday Bash’

Come and celebrate with us

September 25th, 26th and 27th, 2009



Schedule of Events



Friday: September 25, 2009: 

ADBA Convention meeting of club representatives at Best Western CottonTree Inn in NSL, Utah from 5:00PM to 9:00 PM



Saturday September 26, 2009: 

ADBA NATIONALS CONFORMATION SHOW & WEIGHT PULL hosted by the Salt Lake Terrier Association at the Davis County Events Center in Farmington, Utah. All conformation classes and weight pull classes 55 lbs and under will held on Saturday beginning at 10AM. Registration and weigh in begins at 7:30 AM. Pre-registration available on the ADBA website for this event.



ADBA’S BIRTHDAY BASH featuring Prime Rib Dinner (hosted by the Salt Lake Terrier Association) and presentation of Awards will be held at the Davis County Events Center Building 1 starting at 7:00 PM until 9:30 PM. 



Sunday September 27, 2009:

Conformation Judges Breakfast seminar begins at 8:30 AM at the Davis County Events Center Building 1. All participants must register for this seminar in advance.



ADBA NATIONALS weight pull classes 55 lbs and over at the Legacy Arena, Davis County Events Center begins at 10:30 AM. 



ADBA INVITATIONAL CONFORMATION SHOW at the Legacy Arena - Davis County Events Center. Dogs registered for the INVITATIONAL may pick up armbands with ring assignments and judging time starting at 9:30 AM. Judging will begin at 11:00 AM. Rules and guidelines for the ADBA INVITATIONAL can be downloaded from the ADBA website.


----------



## jeremy @ aftershockennels (May 17, 2009)

im going but im not gonna enter in anything the dogs are stayin home this time


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some of our "family" kids got invites. Not sure who's all going, though.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its by invite only and i no get one


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

We got very lucky that our Rolex was part of the invited list for Sunday but financially were screwed and have to miss out.... gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... Good luck to all those going...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Their is a special invitational on Sunday but, no their are regular shows on Saturday and Sunday. Friday is the convention. Lots of fun I can hardly wait!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Too far for us to go.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yupp too far for me too. Desperado and his bro and sis got invites along with his dad. Would be awesome to go too.


----------



## Good ToThe Bone (Sep 9, 2009)

We will be there goodtothebone.net


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Woot got the invite but we are not gonna be able to make it either


----------



## coldriverphotography (Apr 2, 2009)

does anyone know the results in weightpull? whom were the top competitors? whom took home the trophies?


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

PICTURES PLEASE.... COME ON FOLKS GET THEM UP...


----------

